# I.o.o.f



## Squared_Away (Oct 25, 2013)

What are your thoughts/views of the Independent Order of Odd Fellows?


~Open Minded~


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 25, 2013)

My first experience with I.O.O.F. was seeing their regalia on American Pickers.

I never heard of them until then.


----------



## MarkR (Oct 26, 2013)

I've heard of them, there used to be a Lodge here in town but it's long gone.  I really have no opinion since I know so little about them.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 26, 2013)

Thought about petitioning them, but went Elks instead.


----------



## Squared_Away (Oct 26, 2013)

Blake Bowden said:


> Thought about petitioning them, but went Elks instead.



How are you liking it?


~Open Minded~


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 28, 2013)

When I decided to join an order I spent several days writing names onto a list.  Any order whose name I didn't write down I didn't investigate.  I'd heard of the Odd Fellows in the past but didn't think of them during those several days so I didn't consider them.

I've met several Odd Fellows over the years.  Great folks.  Their order has always been similar to Masonry (no shared roots) but smaller than Masonry.  When fraternities in general declined in popularity they were hurt much worse by the trend than we were.


----------



## Squared_Away (Oct 28, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> When I decided to join an order I spent several days writing names onto a list.  Any order whose name I didn't write down I didn't investigate.  I'd heard of the Odd Fellows in the past but didn't think of them during those several days so I didn't consider.



What orders did you look into if you don't mind me asking?


~Open Minded~


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 28, 2013)

Squared_Away said:


> What orders did you look into if you don't mind me asking?



Trying to remember from 20 years ago with as much accuracy as I can dredge up ...  I decided it was time to have some civic activity and since I didn't want to become politically active that meant a fraternity or service club.  I carried a sheet and wrote names as I thought of them for several days.  I set a deadline at which point I stopped writing names and started trimming the list.  When my list was reduced to one I was going to figure out how to join.

Freemasons, AMORC, Rosicrucian Fellowship
Elks, Moose, Eagles
American Legion, VFW, Amvets
Rotary, Kiwanas, Lions
probably a couple more.

During my time window I did not remember or think of at least KofC, IOOF, Awana, Optimists, Forresters.  I have since encountered fraternities I had not heard of back then, like Sons of Herman and Sons of Norway.

Plus I deliberately left out groups associated with political parties and political action committees.


----------



## Tann3100 (Nov 1, 2013)

At one time odd fellows out numbered masons.  And odd fellow is the largest fraternal society under one accord that is.  My father was a mason may he travel on the other side.  I joined odd fellows and will eventually join masonry too bu both are great organizations .  Odd fellows fund visual research project at the Wilmer eye institute etc etc.


----------



## DoubleL (Nov 1, 2013)

Just wondering, can a mason join international order of odd fellows?


----------



## crono782 (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't see why not. I'm sure it has been done hundreds of times over the years. As long as any other fraternal order doesn't require you to dish up any of the secrets of freemasonry, I dunno why it would be a prob.


----------



## Squared_Away (Nov 1, 2013)

DoubleL said:


> Just wondering, can a mason join international order of odd fellows?



I'm actually in the process of joining both. 


~Open Minded~


----------



## Tann3100 (Nov 1, 2013)

DoubleL said:


> Just wondering, can a mason join international order of odd fellows?


 

Yes you can join both we have members of both organizations in my lodge.  We have a couple of members in my state that belong to the odd fellows that are 33rd's.  Also Albert pike was a odd fellow before he was a mason.  Don't worry about either organization try to get secrets of the other one.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 1, 2013)

DoubleL said:


> Just wondering, can a mason join international order of odd fellows?



If there were some fraternal order that insisted a member hold exclusive membership you can bet few of us would be willing to deal with them.  They would definitely never earn such high repute as the odd Fellows.

You name the fraternity or service club, there's no conflict with any other fraternity or service club.  if you were to ask around at lodge you'd find brothers who are members of several other orders.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 2, 2013)

In this area the Knights of Columbus will not allow their members to become Masons.


----------



## Mason653 (Nov 2, 2013)

DoubleL said:


> Just wondering, can a mason join international order of odd fellows?



I'm a Master Mason and Odd Fellow. 


357


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Tann3100 (Nov 2, 2013)

Mason653 said:


> I'm a Master Mason and Odd Fellow.
> 
> 
> 357
> ...




Hello there brother so you to have traveled from JtoJ?  I would assume you traveled through the wilderness also?

In FLT


----------



## Mason653 (Nov 3, 2013)

Tann3100 said:


> Hello there brother so you to have traveled from JtoJ?  I would assume you traveled through the wilderness also?
> 
> In FLT



I have. Are you an Odd Fellow? 


357


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Tann3100 (Nov 3, 2013)

Mason653 said:


> I have. Are you an Odd Fellow?
> 
> 
> 357
> ...



That I am brother was found on the road from JtoJ passed by a couple then taken to the inn where the host cared for me.  I entered the wilderness lawfully through which I came traveling by night as well as by day brother.

in FLT


----------



## Squared_Away (Nov 3, 2013)

Tann3100 said:


> That I am brother was found on the road from JtoJ passed by a couple then taken to the inn where the host cared for me.  I entered the wilderness lawfully through which I came traveling by night as well as by day brother.
> 
> in FLT



I contacted my local lodge (Louisiana). Still waiting on some information from them. 


~Open Minded~


----------



## Tann3100 (Nov 3, 2013)

Squared_Away said:


> I contacted my local lodge (Louisiana). Still waiting on some information from them.
> 
> 
> ~Open Minded~


 
Good deal hopefully you will hear something pretty quickly from them.  Where is your local lodge located at if you don't mind me asking?  Also do you know anyone that is already a member there?

in FLT


----------



## Squared_Away (Nov 3, 2013)

Tann3100 said:


> Good deal hopefully you will hear something pretty quickly from them.  Where is your local lodge located at if you don't mind me asking?  Also do you know anyone that is already a member there?
> 
> in FLT



It's in New Iberia, Louisiana. Don't know anyone actually. 


~Open Minded~


----------



## Tann3100 (Nov 3, 2013)

Squared_Away said:


> It's in New Iberia, Louisiana. Don't know anyone actually.
> 
> 
> ~Open Minded~



How long has it been since you made inqiry?  Did you actually speak to someone there, and have you received a petition if that is what your needing?  Sorry about all the question I know some brothers from Louisiana.

In FLT


----------



## Squared_Away (Nov 3, 2013)

I talked to someone who is supposed to be sending me some information. I was only aware if one lodge here in Louisiana?


~Open Minded~


----------



## Tann3100 (Nov 3, 2013)

Squared_Away said:


> I talked to someone who is supposed to be sending me some information. I was only aware if one lodge here in Louisiana?
> 
> 
> ~Open Minded~



I thought there was odd fellows halls in Shreveport, Baton Rouge.  I'll check in just a few and make a call and find out. There usually some brothers from LA at the international session.

in FLT


----------



## Bro_Vick (Nov 5, 2013)

Squared_Away said:


> What are your thoughts/views of the Independent Order of Odd Fellows?
> 
> 
> ~Open Minded~



They use to be more popular in San Antonio than the Masons!  Still I have yet to see where they meet outside of the Northeast.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 6, 2013)

There's an Odd Fellows Lodge in the Heights area of Houston and another in Pasadena.


----------



## scw538 (Nov 9, 2013)

Odd fellows in Gulfport ms. 


My Freemasonry


----------

